# New Genbukan Dojo In Guelph, Ontario-Canada



## Troy Wideman (Feb 21, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

We are pleased to announce the opening of a New Genbukan Dojo in Guelph, Ontario. The dojo is a branch dojo of the Genbukan Mugen Dojo and is going to be run by one of my top students; Matthew Seberras. Matthew has been training in the Genbukan for approximately 11 years and is a trusted and loyal student of the Genbukan. Mathew lived in Japan for approximately 2 years, teaching english and continuing his studies in Ninpo under Grand Master Tanemura and myself. The dojo will be located at 199 Victoria Rd South "Building C", Guelph, Ontario. The dojo will soon be added to the Canadian Genbukan website with a google maps locator. There will be two classes a week offerred currently. The class times being Tues and Thursday's, 8-10pm.
I wish him well and we look forward to seeing the dojo grow in time.

Respectfully,
Troy Wideman
Genbukan Mugen Dojo, Kyoshi


----------



## MJS (Feb 22, 2012)

Congrats to you and your student!  I hope all goes well.


----------



## Bester (Apr 1, 2012)

Always good to see new quality schools opening.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Apr 1, 2012)

Guelph??
Wow, someone other than me on this board who know where Guelph is!!


----------



## shinka (Sep 3, 2012)

Troy Wideman said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> We are pleased to announce the opening of a New Genbukan Dojo in Guelph, Ontario. The dojo is a branch dojo of the Genbukan Mugen Dojo and is going to be run by one of my top students; Matthew Seberras. Matthew has been training in the Genbukan for approximately 11 years and is a trusted and loyal student of the Genbukan. Mathew lived in Japan for approximately 2 years, teaching english and continuing his studies in Ninpo under Grand Master Tanemura and myself. The dojo will be located at 199 Victoria Rd South "Building C", Guelph, Ontario. The dojo will soon be added to the Canadian Genbukan website with a google maps locator. There will be two classes a week offerred currently. The class times being Tues and Thursday's, 8-10pm.
> I wish him well and we look forward to seeing the dojo grow in time.
> ...



Cool! I used to train at Centre Pro Martial in Montreal,Canada under Sensei Gabriel Samson.
Do you know him?


----------



## kitkatninja (Sep 3, 2012)

Wish the new centre all the luck (especially in this climate)


----------



## Troy Wideman (Sep 4, 2012)

Hello,

Yes I know Gabriel. He was a part of the Genbukan for a very short time. Genbukan Akakage Dojo, under Sean Muncaster takes care of the Quebec area now. Sean is one of the few 4th Dan,s in Canada and is an exceptional martial artist. If your still in Montreal check his dojo out.

Kind Regards,

Troy Wideman


----------

